

Panic on the streets of London - filiwickers
http://pennyred.blogspot.com/2011/08/panic-on-streets-of-london.html

======
oracuk
The author makes a good point. These areas have been off the UK media radar
for a long time. They haven't had a voice.

That said it seems at the moment that this is less political and more
economic/criminal activity. What will be interesting is the effect of network
communications (Twitter, facebook etc etc) in shifting the balance between
Police and rioters.

I suspect (But have no direct evidence) that a smaller but more highly
trained, equipped and organised Police was effective against a much larger
disorganised mass. The tools for communication appear to give the rioters an
increasing level of cell organisation that reduces the impact of the Police
'force multiplier'.

May explain why they are struggling to respond, just too many rioters with
just enough organisation.

